# Does the Galaxy CM-140 come with a rca or 1/8" output?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm planning on buying the Galaxy CM-140 soon and I was wondering what kind of output does it have? I read through the REW Cabling and Connection Basics sticky and it seems to mention that the Galaxy CM-140 uses rca outputs. But I read a post on another thread where someone mentioned that it had a 1/8" output instead. So I'm a bit confused on whether I need to get a rca cable or 1/8" cable for it. Tia


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

It has a 1/8" output.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

So if my sound card has a stereo line-in would a stereo 1/8" to stereo 1/8" cable work? Or would I have to use a mono 1/8" to stereo 1/8" cable to hook up the Galaxy CM-140 to the sound card?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So if my sound card has a stereo line-in would a stereo 1/8" to stereo 1/8" cable work?


No, you require a stereo splitter adapter at the soundcard to break out the left and right channel (of both the line-in and line-out). 

brucek


----------



## badbunny (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm about to purchase a Galaxy CM-140 along with a Behringer UCA202 USB soundcard for use on my laptop. I've seen brucek's REW wiring thread, and think that I don't need the Y-splitters because the UCA202 has separate RCA sockets for Left and Right. Similar to the original poster I'm not sure what connector I need at the CM-140 end or how to connect that to the UCA202.

The previous replies said it has a 1/8" connector. Pardon my ignorance, but does that mean a standard 3.5mm headphone jack? I just looked these up on Wikipedia and am now even more confused because there are mono and stereo versions. I'm assuming that the CM-140 has a mono 1/8" socket?

I think I need a cable with a mono 1/8" jack at one end to connect to the CM-140, and a RCA plug at the other end to connect to the UCA202. Is this right?

Thanks,
Pete.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

badbunny said:


> I'm assuming that the CM-140 has a mono 1/8" socket?
> 
> I think I need a cable with a mono 1/8" jack at one end to connect to the CM-140, and a RCA plug at the other end to connect to the UCA202. Is this right?
> 
> ...


Hi Pete, 

Yep, the 1/8" is the same as the 3.5mm headphone jack. And yes, the Galaxy is mono out. So you're right -- use a mono 3.5mm to RCA and then go in on one channel of your sound card (since your sound card has separate L/R in, just use one or the other. 

Good luck!


----------

